# Pidgin funktioniert nicht mehr

## Vortex375

Seit heute will mir Pidigin nicht mehr auf meinen ICQ-Account verbinden. Stattdessen krieg ich nur noch folgende Meldung angezeigt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <account> disabled
> 
> The client version you are using is too old. Please upgrade at http://pidgin.im/
> ...

 

Daraufhin hab ich die neuste Version installiert, die es in Portage gab: net-im/pidgin-2.4.2

Aber ich krieg weiterhin nur die selbe Meldung angezeigt.

Kopete funktioniert anscheinend auch nicht mehr. Aber licq geht noch. Ich würde allerdings lieber weiter pidgin verwenden.

----------

## Aldo

Bei mir geht es auch nicht mehr.

Auch Adium (auf dem Mac) geht nicht mehr.

Laut diversen anderen Foren funktioniert nicht nur Pidgin nicht mehr, sondern so ziemlich jede ICQ-Software außer "Original-ICQ" für Windows.

Da auch vor kurzem ein "Zwangsupdate" für ICQ bei Windows gemacht werden musste, vermute ich mal, daß die Jungs bei AOL irgendwas am Protokoll gestrickt haben.

----------

## misterjack

AOL hat mal wieder am Protokoll geschraubt. Die Lösung:

```
cd /usr/portage/net-im/pidgin/

ebuild pidgin-2.4.2.ebuild fetch

ebuild pidgin-2.4.2.ebuild unpack

$EDITOR /var/tmp/portage/net-im/pidgin-2.4.2/work/pidgin-2.4.2/libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h
```

In Zeile 304 0x010a, \ mit 0x010b, \ ersetzen. Dann

```
ebuild pidgin-2.4.2.ebuild compile

ebuild pidgin-2.4.2.ebuild install

ebuild pidgin-2.4.2.ebuild qmerge
```

Der Fix sollte aber nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, bis er in Portage angelangt ist  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

[Bug 230389] pidgin-2.4.2 fails with icq (icq protocoll is to old)

das gleiche für licq:

[Bug 230387] net-im/licq-1.3.5 "Unknown sign on error: 0x1C."

----------

## b3cks

Siehe auch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-698545.html bzw.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5138716.html#5138716

----------

## hailoewe

Für alle Windows-benutzer Habe ich acuhe eine Lösung gefunden:

Wenn Ihr dieses Problem auch habt (und 2.4.3. noch nicht auf Pidgin-Download-Seite verfügbar ist), dann könnt ihr das Problem wie folgt beheben:

Download die Datei liboscar.dll (ist die original Datei aus Pidgin 2.1.1)

Ersetzt die Datei liboscar.dll in Eurem Pidgin Verzeichnis ( z.b. C:\Programme\Pidgin ) mit dieser (Backup nicht vergessen!!).

Vielen Dank an für den Tipp von lcd_integration im SF-Forum.

Quelle:http://www.newsflut.de/index.php/223/icq-funktioniert-in-pidgin-nicht-mehr

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

mit der Pidgin-Version 2.4.3 funktioniert ICQ bei mir wieder.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Aldo

Mit dem Workaround von 'misterjack' funktioniert es bei mir wieder.

Was ist in den Dateien die man austauscht anders?

Auch nur dieser Hack?

----------

## sicus

hi,

als hack würde ich das nicht wirklich bezeichnen. es wird nur ein define bei der ICQ Clientinfo verändert. faktisch unterscheidet sich der source um genau 1 byte vom alten.

in der Datei

[pidginsource]/libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h

wird folgendes verändert:

vorher:

```

...

#define CLIENTINFO_PURPLE_ICQ { \

        "Purple/" VERSION, \

        0x010a, \

...

```

nacher:

```

...

#define CLIENTINFO_PURPLE_ICQ { \

        "Purple/" VERSION, \

        0x010b, \

...

```

hab gestern abend irgendwo ein diff file gefunden welches nur das gemacht hat. danach liefs wieder

----------

## b3cks

ICQ sperrt Clients anhand der Versionsnummer aus, welche bei der Verbindung überprüft wird. Daher wird diese mit dem Patch einfach auf eine aktuelle gesetzt und dann ist wieder gut.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Daher wird diese mit dem Patch einfach auf eine aktuelle gesetzt und dann ist wieder gut.

 

Ich habe da meine Bedenken. Diese Sperre wird nicht ganz umsonst gewesen sein. Ich habe schon seit längerem das Gefühl, dass mein Pidgin teils Nachrichten einfach "verschluckt" ("Hast meine Nachricht im ICQ nicht gesehen?" - "Welche Nachricht??"). Außerdem kriegen einige Leute in ihrem ICQ eine Warnung wenn sie mir eine Message schreiben, dass mein Client eine veraltete Version des Protokolls verwende und man deshalb mit verschwundenen Nachrichten und anderen Problemen rechnen müsse.

Möglicherweise sollte die Implementierung mal überarbeitet werden, anstatt nur die Versionsnummer zu ändern.

----------

## schachti

Hier noch der entsprechende Link zur Meldung von heise online: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/ICQ-sperrt-aeltere-Clients-aus--/meldung/110310/. Das Problem betrifft somit alle alternativen Clients.

----------

## Josef.95

Hier noch eine bessere Alternative

http://www.ulm.ccc.de/~marcel/warum-jabber.htm

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hier noch eine bessere Alternative
> 
> http://www.ulm.ccc.de/~marcel/warum-jabber.htm

 

Ich benutze nebenbei auch Jabber, aber das nützt leider wenig, da ich gerade mal nur eine oder zwei Personen kenne, die auch Jabber nutzen...

Der Haupt-Teil nutzt ICQ, einige "wenige" YIM! und manche sogar MSN (wie kann man nur?  :Wink:  )

Wie soll ich die alle dazu bringen, Jabber zu nutzen?

----------

## misterjack

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hier noch eine bessere Alternative
> 
> http://www.ulm.ccc.de/~marcel/warum-jabber.htm

 

Der obligarorische Jabberhinweis bei jeder ICQ-Diskussion darf natürlich nicht fehlen. *gähn*

Wir wissens langsam, man muss nicht jedesmal darauf hinweisen!

----------

## Necoro

*grummel*

auf pidgin-2.4.3 upzugraden ist für mich leider keine Lösung, weil ich finde, dass Pidgin ab 2.4 in unbrauchbares UI hat ... also hilft nur noch patchen *ebuild ins lokale overlay schmeiß*

----------

## Anarcho

Also meine Pidgin Version 2.1 läuft hier immer noch...

----------

## Evildad

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Also meine Pidgin Version 2.1 läuft hier immer noch...

 

Aber nur bis Du dich neu anmeldest danach geht es nicht mehr.

Achja zur Jabber Diskussion: Es gibt auch ICQ Transports also hat man kein Problem auch mit seinen ICQ Buddies zu schreiben.

Und zu Pidgin: Hattet Ihr jemals das Vergnügen im IRC Channel nach Unterstützung zu Fragen. Nach 5 Minuten war mir klar weshalb beim emerge die Warnung kommt. 

Aber leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine wirklich gute Alternative gefunden.

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Aber leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine wirklich gute Alternative gefunden.

 

"telepathy" ist ja ein guter Ansatz ... mit telepathy-haze kann man auch die libpurple von pidgin mit nutzen und hat daher eine recht gute Protokoll-Unterstützung...

Leider scheint es nur wenige brauchbare UIs zu geben: "Empathy" ist wohl am besten hier - nur hat es den "evolution-data-server" als Abhängigkeit - was mich davon abhält es zu installieren...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Es gibt noch carrier (hieß vorher "funpidgin"). bug 220291 wurde auch schon eröffnet mit der Bitte, das Paket in Gentoo aufzunehmen. Carrier soll angeblich im Vergleich zu pidgin ein paar Verbesserungen am UI haben, aber ansonsten wohl eher schleppend entwickelt werden, zumindest erweckt das Forum den Eindruck...

----------

## Necoro

Carrier ist kein Fork in dem Sinne ... es ist nur eine gepatchte Pidgin-Version. Insofern ist da auch net so viel zu entwickeln  :Wink:  (muss halt nur sichergestellt werden, dass die Patches funktionieren)

----------

## xraver

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kopete funktioniert anscheinend auch nicht mehr. 

 

Also das Kopete aus dem KDE4-svn (compiliert vor c.a. 1 Woche) verbindet sich problemlos mit dem ICQ Netzwerk - zumindest bei mir  :Wink: .

----------

## Necoro

Noch mal zu Telepathy ... hab kurz durch die docs durchgeschaut - und es scheint net so schwer zu sein, eine Applikation dafür zu bauen  :Smile: 

Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand Lust sowas zu machen?

/edit: Eine andere Alternative wäre etwas zu bauen was zB libpurple direkt benutzt  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *Evildad wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Also meine Pidgin Version 2.1 läuft hier immer noch... 
> 
> Aber nur bis Du dich neu anmeldest danach geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Achja zur Jabber Diskussion: Es gibt auch ICQ Transports also hat man kein Problem auch mit seinen ICQ Buddies zu schreiben.
> ...

 

Stimmt nicht. Als ich dies schrieb hatte ich mich gerade frisch angemeldet. Das liegt daran das die alten Pidgin/Gaim Versionen sich als ICQ5 melden, die neueren als ICQ5Basic. Und dieser Client wird nicht mehr erlaubt. Version 2.4.3 von Pidgin sollte auch wieder gehen.

----------

## Evildad

Ok Asche auf mein Haupt.

Aber wieso denn so ne alte Version? Die ist ja noch nichtmal mehr in Portage?!?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Ok Asche auf mein Haupt.
> 
> Aber wieso denn so ne alte Version? Die ist ja noch nichtmal mehr in Portage?!?

 

Hab halt keine Updates gemacht, und?

----------

## Evildad

Einfach nur Neugier.

Hätte ja auch nen anderen Grund haben können   :Confused: 

Aber zumindest hattest Du  jetzt damit keine Probleme was wohl für dich spricht  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxianer

Hier ist der Grund für alle unsere Probleme:

http://www.heise.de/open/ICQ-sperrt-aeltere-Clients-aus--/news/meldung/110310

----------

## SkaaliaN

Es ist doch immer das gleiche Prozedere*g*...Aufregen kann ich mich darüber schon lange nicht mehr. Es ist halt einfach nur noch arm..!

EDIT: Wundern auch nicht mehr...!

----------

